# No Sound Or Modem - Adware / Virus?



## kimroe (Jul 28, 2004)

My Dell 8250 (XP) recently exhibits the following symptoms:

No sound - the sound hardware is no longer recognized. Modem #1 Line Playback as Audio is the only option that appears under Sounds Audio Devices. Have tried re-installing SoundMax drivers several times. The drivers do appear in the System hardware device manager but not in the Sounds audio devices.

No modem - attempting to open the Phone & Modem dialog in Control Panel produces can not start telephony service error message.

Task Manager & msconfig will not run (flash briefly on screen then close)

AOL Instant Messanger is used and recently udated. 
Wild Tangent was found and removed with Adware & Spybot.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Let's see if it is spyware or a virus. Please download HijackThis. Create a folder at *C:\HJT* and move HijackThis.exe there. Run a scan and save the log file. Post the whole log file here. Do not fix anything since most of them listed there are harmless (some are system required).


----------



## kimroe (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for responding. Here is the log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 5:16:58 PM, on 7/30/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\MSIMN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\HighjackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sr1exe] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Dell\Alert\252\updtSup3.exe" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Instent Messenger] DBDUCTIF.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.LNK = C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.94-big.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.94-big.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.94-big.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.94-big.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.94-big.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! NFL GameChannel StatTracker - http://aud9.sports.sc5.yahoo.com/java/y/nflgcst1008_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0C568603-D79D-11D2-87A7-00C04FF158BB} (BrowseFolderPopup Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGBrwFld.cab
O16 - DPF: {1239CC52-59EF-4DFA-8C61-90FFA846DF7E} (Musicnotes Viewer) - http://www.musicnotes.com/download/mnviewer.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,72/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8EDAD21C-3584-4E66-A8AB-EB0E5584767D} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/GoogleActivate.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B17FE0E-51F2-4692-8B32-8EFB805FC0E7} (HPObjectInstaller Class) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/gs/install/guidedsolutions.cab
O16 - DPF: {A4F64D63-3576-4754-8DD5-4D0A49345FD5} - http://www.anquiro.com/toolbar/anquiro.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://anu.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/hpdj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?314


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Please print out or copy this page to Notepad. You should *not* have any open browsers when you are following the procedures below.

Go to My Computer->Tools->Folder Options->View tab and make sure that Show hidden files and folders is enabled. Also make sure that the System Files and Folders are showing/visible also.

Make sure to close any open browsers you have. Check and fix the following in HijackThis (make sure not to miss any): *

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Instent Messenger] DBDUCTIF.EXE
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll

*Reboot into Safe Mode (hit F8 key until menu shows up). Delete the following Files/Folders (delete folders if no filename is specified) according to their directory (if none, just do a search for them) and delete them if they exist:*

DBDUCTIF.EXE

*Reboot into Normal Mode and post a new HijackThis log file so we can make sure it’s clean.


----------



## kimroe (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks! We are making some progress as Task Manager now will run!


Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 9:48:05 AM, on 7/31/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Support\Alert\bin\NotifyAlert.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\HighjackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DwlClient] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dell\EUSW\Support.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sr1exe] "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Dell\Alert\252\updtSup3.exe" 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmtask] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mmtask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.LNK = C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.94-big.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.94-big.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.94-big.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.94-big.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar_en_2.0.94-big.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! NFL GameChannel StatTracker - http://aud9.sports.sc5.yahoo.com/java/y/nflgcst1008_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0C568603-D79D-11D2-87A7-00C04FF158BB} (BrowseFolderPopup Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGBrwFld.cab
O16 - DPF: {1239CC52-59EF-4DFA-8C61-90FFA846DF7E} (Musicnotes Viewer) - http://www.musicnotes.com/download/mnviewer.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,72/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8EDAD21C-3584-4E66-A8AB-EB0E5584767D} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/GoogleActivate.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B17FE0E-51F2-4692-8B32-8EFB805FC0E7} (HPObjectInstaller Class) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/gs/install/guidedsolutions.cab
O16 - DPF: {A4F64D63-3576-4754-8DD5-4D0A49345FD5} - http://www.anquiro.com/toolbar/anquiro.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://anu.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - http://h30043.www3.hp.com/hpdj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?314


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Your log file is clean. You might want to disable some programs from starting up (MusicMatch, Adaptec/Roxio DirectCD, etc.) since they are not required. This may decrease your loading time when you login.

Are you still having problems now?


----------



## kimroe (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes. Still have no audio (No Audio Device) and no modem (Phone and modem control panel can not be opened)as previously described.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Are your audio and modem software driven? If this is the case, and you only reinstalled drivers, but not the whole software package, you should uninstall/reinstall the whole thing.

If I am describing what you have already done (ref. your first post), then the beast did some damage to your OS. The next step would be a repair install of XP.

The site below is my favorite XP resource for this kind of thing. The repair install will not wipe your data, but it will reassociate all of your drivers, etc, with your OS.

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/

See if the site answers questions that you might have about this. 

Please let us know how you are getting along!


----------



## kimroe (Jul 28, 2004)

I think it might be fixed............
I checked my services and found that the Telephony and Windows Audio services were disabled. So, I enabled them. Then I uninstalled my SoundMax Audio and Modem hardware, and then searched for new hardware. The system recognized the Sound Max Audio!! My sound is back!! The Phone and Modem section of the Control Panel opens without error!

The problem is that I don't know what services should and shouldn't be enabled. I still have 30 disabled services. _Is there any way to determine which services should be enabled?_

I appreciate all the kind assistance and I hope that what I have found is useful information for solving other people’s problems.


----------

